# Breaking up under boost



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

Monday my car started running on two cylinders, I knew it was the coil packs, had the same problem last year. I replaced all four packs. now when I get above 15lbs of boost the car starts missing and boost drops to 5lbs. I've replaced the maf, but the problem is still there. any idea what this could be?


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking up under boost (BeetleRob)*

WTH !! no replies... 
bump!!!
(check out my sig ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Breaking up under boost (vwbuggy)*

found the problem, worn out plugs..... .040 gap







replaced plugs,coilpacks and MAF. car runs great now!!!


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking up under boost (BeetleRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRob* »_found the problem, worn out plugs..... .040 gap







replaced plugs,coilpacks and MAF. car runs great now!!! 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

